# Thoughts On 210rs



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

We are looking at an '09 210RS and wondering if anyone here has had issues with the hard shell slide out and the general durability / user freindlinss of this model???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a new floorplan and I have not seen a lot of problems talked about here on that model....other than the darn black/grey tank handles being installed backward.

Are you buying new or used?


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

We are looking at new. Maybe a '10. It depends what the dealer has in stock. So far, I really like the floorplan & features on it.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

With apologies to Prince, isn't this the trailer "formally known as the 21RS"?
I dont remember the floor plan of that trailer to be of any help.
No problems with the slide, as most outbacks have the same hard sided bed slide.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have an '09 250RS (which I believe is the former 25RSS







) and we never had any issue with the slide out. All in all we really like ours - have you conisidered the 250RS?


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

We Really like the 21RS which is probably the same as what your looking at. I think they changed the bed layout in the rear pullout sometime after 07? The newer ones you sleep longways, as our 07 is configured to sleep across.

We really like that model, cause you get a couch, dinette and queen bed, in 21 feet, with two bunks up front if you need them. Most other brands you had to choose dinette or couch. No bunks just a queen bed unless you go up over 24'.

And the hard shell slide is way warmer than those models with a canvas fold out. We listened to a guys furnace run all night back last November in one of those other fold out canvas brand models. I think they were still cold. We were snug @ 27°. I used one of those little electric ceramic heaters.

We haul our bicycles in the front with the bottom bunk folded up and store all our gear on the top bunk when our niece is not with us. She likes the privacy up front in the top bunk. Ours is a 07 and (knock on wood) no issues.

I put a tarp/cover over the front and that was a no-no.

You can park that 21' where all these other barges can only dream of getting into !









LOL !

Seriously though, we like ours, haven't even thought of upgrading. If there are four or five or six of you, we'll you may want the larger model.
Enjoy !


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

At this point, it is myself, dh, 1 big dog & 1 small dog (all future dogs will be small!) so the 210RS seems a fine size for us. We want something manuverable and compact. We are upgrading from an 10" pop up that has given us good service. Never felt claustrophobic in it. The '09 210RS has a king bed too, so that will be fine. Actually, we always slept in the queen bunk in our pop up facing out. We are not particuarly tall people. I'm so glad to find a place with osme folks with knowledge of what we are looking at.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

It might help if u told us a little about uself and ur plans. We started with a 23 rs and with two kids and friends and super long trips. This year we are going for nine weeks, we upgraded to a 27rsds. If u are doing weekends and an occasional week the 21 should be fine, but alot of us start small and then start upgrading. Just a thought and good luck with ur purchase.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice layout and sounds like it would work out perfectly for you! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Our kids are grown and on their own (pretty much) so it us and 2 dogs. We are just looking at a little upgrade from a very basic popup we used as a family. Honestly, we kicked the kids into a tent somewhere along the line... and they were cool with it.) We liked camping with the pop up, it is still CAMPING!) but it has seen better days and we are really looking foward to a potty & a little more comfort when the weather doesn't co-operate. We want to do weekends and some longer distances but still not more than about a week or two at a time. the hounds (1- greyhound, 1 - 14 year old beagle) are pretty adaptable at this point. I truely appreciate all your input on the issue. If we go for a unit that doesn't expand, we will be looking at a 25-26 ??.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We also have a 21rs and just love it! We can from an 8' tent trailer which was fine when our kids were small. Now that they are teens, the 21rs is perfect. they get the bunks and we are at the other end. The dog get the couch or sometimes sneaks up to our bed. Never a need to fold down the dinette. If the teens bring a friend then they usually like to sleep in a tent. When the teens no longer go with us, then the 21rs is still perfect for the 2 of us and the dog.
Wouldn't trade our 21rs for the world because you can still get into some sites where other longer trailers can't fit.
You'll love it!
Good luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The nice thing about his year's model change is the bed in now a King Bed running lengthwise ..no longer a Queen bed, running sideways.


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

210RS is the same floor plan as the 21RS but, 1 foot longer overall and has a king bed faceing front to back, rather than side to side.
We have a 2004 21RS and love it. No issues with rear slide. As mentioned by others and relitive to all Outback modles tank handles miss labled.


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a new 2010 210rs and have camped 1x so far. I have a 3yr. old son, wife, and a dog. Floor plan is great. 2009/2010 has the king size bed, 2010 and some late production 2009 have aluminum wheels, and the blackwater tornado flush. It is small enough for maneuvering. Ps my tanks were mislabeled. Then only other consideration was the 250rs but it is about 4 feet longer. Hope this helps.


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

We have an '07 21rs and LOVE it! We also upgraded from a pop up earlier this year. We've camped 15 nights so far in the 21rs and each trip gets better and better. If it's just the two of you and some pooches, then you'll be very content in this model IMO. Would love to have the kingsize bed in ours, but the queen works just fine. Good luck!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

I really appreciate all the feedback on this! I am very puzzled as to why the manufacturer has not corrected the lable issue on the tanks!!!! Are they unaware of the problem or do they have a strange sense of humor??


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> At this point, it is myself, dh, 1 big dog & 1 small dog (all future dogs will be small!) so the 210RS seems a fine size for us. We want something manuverable and compact. We are upgrading from an 10" pop up that has given us good service. Never felt claustrophobic in it. The '09 210RS has a king bed too, so that will be fine. Actually, we always slept in the queen bunk in our pop up facing out. We are not particuarly tall people. I'm so glad to find a place with osme folks with knowledge of what we are looking at.










Welcome to Outbackers

Depending upon where you're located, their may be a group get together near you over the summer where you can see all the different models in one place









Ed


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

It's very easy, actually. They have this guy working the asembly line, and he is just a fill in- handles "break time". His name is Gilligan, and it's hard to determine exactly where he may have struck. He seems to fill in on the tank lableing line quite a bit though. On mine, he was on the line when it was time to wire the hot water heater. He used 37 feet of romex wire to cover a three foot distance from wall to heater. It looked like someone had thrown a bowl of spaghetti in the storage area.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome!!

We had a 21RS for 5 years, that's the old model of the 210. When time came to buy a new camper, we looked at the 210 at the shows, very nice!! For two people and dogs, it would be a terrific floor plan. Our family of 4 did weekends and two one to two week trips every year, and we did just fine with it. It can go where bigger campers can't--my husband could back the 21 into spots that usually only popups can get into. Terrific. The only reason we went bigger was because we lost the 21 in an accident and the two kids were getting older, taller, and needed more space for their "stuff". Since we had to get another one anyway.....you know how it is. For the purposes you describe, it sounds like you would be very happy with a 210. Coming from a popup, you're gonna love the bathroom, the AC/Heat (makes sleeping in 100 degree weather much easier!) and the ease of packing/unpacking the camper when it's not set up. I stock the pantry and the fridge the first trip out and just leave it stocked for the season--makes a quick getaway on Friday a lot quicker! The hard slide is nice--EASY to set up break down. Just leave the door and some windows open when you're moving it in or out to give the air in the camper somewhere to go when the slide is moving. We love the rear slide--it gives you a compact trailer going down the road and a huge amount of space when you get there. Have fun!!
PS, the grey and black handle switch? DH and I have concluded that it's a joke. Gilligan does this every few years on a bunch of trailers, just to sit back and listen to us complain on Outbackers.com.







Fortunately, it does not seem to be indicative of the quality of the rest of the camper. We shopped extensively for our current trailer, and in the end, nothing else in our price range was as nice as the Outback.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

We just took possession of a 2010 210RS (manufacture date 05/20/2009) purchased from Lakeshore. The tanks were labeled wrong and I have since corrected it, no big issue. Every thing else is exactly as we expected. Our maiden voyage will be this weekend. If you have any specific question about our purchase experience feel free to PM ME.

Good luck with your decision, we shopped a lot and could not find the quality of Keystone product in any other brand.

Corrected the manufacture date to 2009 sorry about the typo.


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

I called Keystone and menitoned the mislabeled tanks. The person I spoke with did not seem to realize this has been a common issue for some Outbackers. I offered to send him some links to Outbackers.com to at least realize it wasn't just me. He sent me replacement stickers (no charge of course) that day and I have already replaced them.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

We have had our 21RS for 3 years now with no problems at all and we still love it. Gilligan never worked on our trailer.

Our family of four and a dog have gone everywhere up and down the coast of California. We can do this because the small travel size of the trailer allows us to fit into any state park facility. When it rains, it can get a little tight in the trailer with all of us in there, but it is very cozy. When it is sunny, we have plenty of room for us and friends... and the dog has never complained either.

Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Like the other's have said the 210 will fit your needs just fine.
We have two medium-large dogs and the two of us and we do just fine.
What you will want to do is let either the bottom bunk or the couch become the dog bed as there is nothing worse then getting up in the night to use the head and step on your dogs on the floor, just ask my wife.

We have had up to 4 adults and our dogs staying in the trailer with no problems.
I wish our 08 21rs had the King bed instead of the queen.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

You all have been very helpful! We are going tomorrow to check out the 210RS in person. We have to get in & try it on for size! We also went out tonight & bought a brand spanking new TV ('09 F-150 5.4L 4X4 with tow pkg) so we are READY! And since he got to pick out a new truck.....you better believe I get say so on the camper.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Dave_CDN said:


> We just took possession of a 2010 210RS (manufacture date 05/20/2010) purchased from Lakeshore. The tanks were labeled wrong and I have since corrected it, no big issue. Every thing else is exactly as we expected. Our maiden voyage will be this weekend. If you have any specific question about our purchase experience feel free to PM ME.
> 
> Good luck with your decision, we shopped a lot and could not find the quality of Keystone product in any other brand.


How can it have a manufacture date of 2010?? I understand model years work differntly but it seems to me the manufacture date should be the date it was started or completed or something related to the actual DATE??


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> We just took possession of a 2010 210RS (manufacture date 05/20/2010) purchased from Lakeshore. The tanks were labeled wrong and I have since corrected it, no big issue. Every thing else is exactly as we expected. Our maiden voyage will be this weekend. If you have any specific question about our purchase experience feel free to PM ME.
> 
> Good luck with your decision, we shopped a lot and could not find the quality of Keystone product in any other brand.


How can it have a manufacture date of 2010?? I understand model years work differntly but it seems to me the manufacture date should be the date it was started or completed or something related to the actual DATE??








[/quote]

Corrected the manufacture date to 2009 sorry about the typo.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Dave_CDN said:


> We just took possession of a 2010 210RS (manufacture date 05/20/2010) purchased from Lakeshore. The tanks were labeled wrong and I have since corrected it, no big issue. Every thing else is exactly as we expected. Our maiden voyage will be this weekend. If you have any specific question about our purchase experience feel free to PM ME.
> 
> Good luck with your decision, we shopped a lot and could not find the quality of Keystone product in any other brand.


How can it have a manufacture date of 2010?? I understand model years work differntly but it seems to me the manufacture date should be the date it was started or completed or something related to the actual DATE??








[/quote]

Corrected the manufacture date to 2009 sorry about the typo.
[/quote]

I was just confused..., am I in time warp or what......


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> We just took possession of a 2010 210RS (manufacture date 05/20/2010) purchased from Lakeshore. The tanks were labeled wrong and I have since corrected it, no big issue. Every thing else is exactly as we expected. Our maiden voyage will be this weekend. If you have any specific question about our purchase experience feel free to PM ME.
> 
> Good luck with your decision, we shopped a lot and could not find the quality of Keystone product in any other brand.


How can it have a manufacture date of 2010?? I understand model years work differntly but it seems to me the manufacture date should be the date it was started or completed or something related to the actual DATE??








[/quote]

Corrected the manufacture date to 2009 sorry about the typo.
[/quote]

I was just confused..., am I in time warp or what......








[/quote]

Thanks for picking it up, never ceases to amaze how fast the years ago but no sense wishing away the current one.









"The bad news is time flies. The good news is you're the pilot." 
- Michael Althsuler


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

I have an 09 210RS and I love it. Pleanty of storage. Only problem I had was Gilligan didn't hook the water line to the pump. Removed the couch and fixed the problem and have had no other problems. No problems with the slideout. Just remember your rails are marked for left and right.

By the way, if you are looking at the trailer, which tank is black and which is grey?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I purchased a new 21RS last year and love it. Compared to the 10' tent trailer that the DW, 2 DS and I were using, it's like staying in the Taj Mahal. The only complaint I've had is that I wish it had a little more storage both inside and out. I believe that the 210RS has one more feature over the 21RS that hasn't been mentioned. At the rear of the trailer there is a small pass through storage area under the front edge of the king bed. It looks like a great place to keep the slide out supports.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

That pass thru is bigger than you'd think, too. Our 250RS has the same feature, and not only does it hold the supports, but 4 camp chairs folded up, the pie irons and marshmallow forks, and several other items. I was pleasantly surprised. Not only that, but the little 'shelf' area under the king slide is perfect for some skinny containers to hold adult clothing. We bought two 41 Qt flat Sterilite containers and they work just great under there. One of these days I'll get around to posting pictures.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yea...with the change from Queen bed to King bed, that added a nice little storage spot.









You can see the acces door in this picture.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

WE did it!. We are officially Outbackers now....just have to wait until we pick it up next weekend!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> WE did it!. We are officially Outbackers now....just have to wait until we pick it up next weekend!


Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Remember to print off the PDI document and go over every step BEFORE you sign on the line.









PDI

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...l?1088221594096


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> WE did it!. We are officially Outbackers now....just have to wait until we pick it up next weekend!


Congrats you will love it !!







Happy Camping

Just wanted to add that the rear storage area really surprised us as well, it is quite large.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> WE did it!. We are officially Outbackers now....just have to wait until we pick it up next weekend!


Remember how you were saying time flies? Well this next week it will feel like an eternity...!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Cj45 said:


> That pass thru is bigger than you'd think, too. Our 250RS has the same feature, and not only does it hold the supports, but 4 camp chairs folded up, the pie irons and marshmallow forks, and several other items. I was pleasantly surprised. Not only that, but the little 'shelf' area under the king slide is perfect for some skinny containers to hold adult clothing. We bought two 41 Qt flat Sterilite containers and they work just great under there. One of these days I'll get around to posting pictures.


x2 - We have a 250RS and we also have lots that we store in this area. I never thought about under the king bed, but, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats on the new Outback!!!

I like the idea for the clothing containers for the 250 rs.....gonna try that!


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats!







You'll love your camper. Here's to building memories!!


----------

